# Ong Bak trilogy on Netflix!



## Explorer (Apr 1, 2014)

For those of you who have seen Tony Jaa in "The Protector," no other introduction is needed. *laugh*

If you love martial arts movies which don't have a lot of "wire work," where the physics are wrong because of hidden wires allowing incredible/implausible actions, I highly recommend watching the "Ong Bak" trilogy.

This clip isn't from Ong Bak, but shows how crazy the Tony Jaa movies can get.



And, in case you do like this kind of action movie, I recently watched a movie on Netflix titled "Chocolate," which surprised me by being pretty enjoyable. 

Happy viewing!


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 1, 2014)

I ....ing love "ong bak" Tony Jaa is awesome.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 1, 2014)

The first Ong Bak is one of my favorite martial arts flicks of all time, but parts two and three were pretty... disappointing. Not bad, really, just not nearly as good as the first.


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 1, 2014)

You don't .... with Tony Jaa.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 2, 2014)

I haven't seen the 2nd or 3rd installments, but the first Ong-Bak was pretty ....ing metal. Loved that movie.

Interesting story. Ong-Bak didn't come out in theaters here until late spring 2005 (IIRC). Me and some buddies went to see a late show, and we emerged from the theater absolutely JACKED, blood just pumping. We left in a friend's truck. On our way back to his place, we saw some drunk guy at the side of the road hitting a woman. My friend who was driving just floors the brakes right near them, and we all jumped out, ready to dispense kung-fu justice in a way that only several 18-19 year old guys who's testosterone and adrenaline levels were currently through the roof could. Basically we got in between the two and then turned to the drunkard and just waited, in a sort of "go ahead buddy, make a move" way. Thankfully he backed down, but I could honestly see on his face that he was definitely considering taking a swing at us.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 2, 2014)

Gonna watch these tonight.


----------



## narad (Apr 2, 2014)

Explorer said:


> This clip isn't from Ong Bak, but shows how crazy the Tony Jaa movies can get.



That's insane. Was that really done in one shot or was it cleverly edited together? I mean, you get halfway through and then botch something up and it's like, "okay guys, bring in the extra pots, walls, roof top to that pavilion, railing for that wall, and replace all of this busted up screen. Take 2!"


----------



## Alimination (Apr 2, 2014)

Holy crap that was one long ass camera shot, felt like a video game lol. very cool


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 3, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The first Ong Bak is one of my favorite martial arts flicks of all time, but parts two and three were pretty... disappointing. Not bad, really, just not nearly as good as the first.


 
This.  I enjoyed all three but it's really all about the first Ong Bak movie. Tom Yum Goong (aka The Protector, aka Where's My Goddamn Elephant)... the movie where the stairway fight scene is from, is also essential viewing. Highly recommended after Ong Bak. I haven't seen part 2 yet...

I'm glad Chocolate was mentioned, it's a fun martial arts romp albeit awkward to watch due to the autism themes, though not as odd vewing as say, Heart of Dragon.


----------



## Herrick (Apr 20, 2014)

I loved the first Ong Bak. I had never seen action like that before. I thought it was so great that I actually left my cave and went out to see The Protector. I didn't like that one so much. There was a lot of weird editing. Perhaps the Thai version is better but I don't know where to acquire that one. 

But anyway, back to Ong Bak. I watched about half of the "second" one and I didn't like it at all. One day, I will try to watch all of it. It's too bad Tony Jaa isn't doing much work. I heard he got screwed over by the movie people he was working with.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 21, 2014)

"The Protector" did get edited for non-Thai audiences. That whole plot point of him needing to avenge another human being was tacked on. Why? Because the Thai, unlike the rest of the world, didn't need more justification than "Where's my elephant?!!!"

*laugh*

Here's the thing for me... there is so much wire work in movies, where impossible physics are only possible because they erase the wires. When I watch a classic movie, or a Tony Jaa movie, it's all real physics, and believable looking.....


----------



## Herrick (Apr 22, 2014)

Explorer said:


> "The Protector" did get edited for non-Thai audiences. That whole plot point of him needing to avenge another human being was tacked on. Why? Because the Thai, unlike the rest of the world, didn't need more justification than "Where's my elephant?!!!"
> 
> *laugh*
> 
> Here's the thing for me... there is so much wire work in movies, where impossible physics are only possible because they erase the wires. When I watch a classic movie, or a Tony Jaa movie, it's all real physics, and believable looking.....


 
I'm not a big fan of Wirefu either. I watched Man of Tai Chi a few weeks ago and there was some bad-looking Wirefu. A couple days later I watched The Raid. The Raid had much better fight scenes with no Wirefu. This pleased Herrick.

But back to Ong Bak. This is a movie where I had to watch some scenes a few times because the stunts were so amazing


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm getting ready to check this out. Just finished the Ip Man series and absolutely loved it! 

I hate the wire work films myself, so seeing good movies like this makes me happy.


----------

